# This is my Granny Square Christmas Boot



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

This is my Christmas Boot center piece for your table, or to give as gifts, filled with a container of cookies or candies. I am including the pattern.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

So cute! Love it.


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your pattern


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. :sm24:


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

Unable to print. But thank you for posting. N


----------



## Nancy F (Nov 13, 2016)

Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## justjackie (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks heaps, will get right onto one for a schoolteacher


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Oh my gosh that is cute! Those would make great gifts thank you for sharing this.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank you, lovely. I can picture it as a centerpiece with a small spray of flowers in it.


----------



## loremiko (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks loads. It looks terrific. Great gift idea.


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

I hope you all enjoy making the Christmas boot. It is fun, and only three rounds per square. These can be used for a center piece, or gifts. Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## marilyn23 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you for the Pattern
Marilyn


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

thank you for the pattern. Now to find an empty coffee can-I don't drink coffee!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh, I love it!


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Thank you for the pattern, I was hoping you’ll share it.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

That is so cute. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

8Linda said:


> thank you for the pattern. Now to find an empty coffee can-I don't drink coffee!


You don't have to use a coffee can. Any container that will fit into the boot will work. I used a glass jar in the one I just finished. There are plastic ones, too. I have used cottage cheese containers in some of them.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

hepsubah said:


> You don't have to use a coffee can. Any container that will fit into the boot will work. I used a glass jar in the one I just finished. There are plastic ones, too. I have used cottage cheese containers in some of them.


thanks for the ideas. I'll have to check out the containers I have.


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

Is there any other way to print the pattern. I tried printing but it is six pages long, and that is too much paper . Thanks. N


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

thank you.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

You can set your printer to print how many pages you want.


mamanacy said:


> Is there any other way to print the pattern. I tried printing but it is six pages long, and that is too much paper . Thanks. N


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

mamanacy said:


> Is there any other way to print the pattern. I tried printing but it is six pages long, and that is too much paper . Thanks. N


You can also highlight the section you want printed and just print-using right click-oh wait that didn't work for me today, so I hit "copy" and then emailed it to myself. Then I could just print that pattern


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

Thank you for sharing the pattern. I love it! I am going make one to give to SIL Mother & Father for Christmas. Thank you.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

That is the cleverest use of Grannies I have seen yet!


----------



## pawestiegirl (Dec 27, 2016)

I love it!


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice ☺


----------



## Becoolwraps (Oct 22, 2015)

Thank you! I have bookmarked so don't lose your pattern.


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

Too cute itjust says Happy Holidays!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Love it thank you.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I right clicked on the pattern, clicked on the "copy image",opened a word document and hit control "V" to copy it into a word document. I then did the same with the picture.


----------



## nanamags (Jan 19, 2017)

That is so sweet.thanks for the pattern.


----------



## nanamags (Jan 19, 2017)

That is so sweet, thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I made one of those and put a coffee can in it.
Yours came out nice.
Dick


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I love it. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

Very cute. Thank you!


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

Very cute. Thank you!


----------



## Nancy F (Nov 13, 2016)

gdhavens said:


> Thanks for the pattern. I right clicked on the pattern, clicked on the "copy image",opened a word document and hit control "V" to copy it into a word document. I then did the same with the picture.


That's what I did, too.


----------



## vicci'smom (Nov 26, 2017)

Thank you so much- this is lovely- will start tomorrow to make for hostess gifts- plan on putting holly sprigs into the can


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

oh wow you brought back some memories with this one! I also remember mr and mrs snowman that my boyfriends mother made for us it was so cute! I think the body was made from Styrofoam balls .


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I think its lovely and can be useful in other ways as well.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

How cute. Thanks for sharing



hepsubah said:


> This is my Christmas Boot center piece for your table, or to give as gifts, filled with a container of cookies or candies. I am including the pattern.


----------

